# Wildcat Calibers



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just curios as to how many of you out there use Wildcat Calibers. I have two 257 Ackley improved rifles and love them.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I shoot a 35 Whelen improved, 250 savage improved, 309jdj, 7mm-tcu as of now. No trimming and they just look cool!! Hey, on a side note, are there any good places to shoot gophers or other vermin in your area? I only ask because I have some land south of Aberdean near Mansfield and Chealsea and have never seen a large number despite the pasture land spread around that area. I always hear about how years ago there was great numbers of them to shoot, but now I don't see too many. And, how are your bird numbers, my stuff seems to have another good popoulatin this year, I hope I can come on down and so some hunting this fall after harvest here this year.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Bird are looking ok, Lots of real young hatches right now. Hope it doesn't get too hot for them.

As for dogs, I usually go out west of mobridge towards timber lake. Lots of towns, Tribal license isn't too bad if you want to go that way and they have maps of the dog towns.

If your looking for a place to stay out there, contact Frank Schweitzer, 1-605-865-3367. He has a little hunting lodge that he rents out on his farm and can direct you in the right direction for dogs.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The only wildcat I'm shooting right now is a TC Encore in 338-06 JDJ. Built for elk/moose. I thought it would kick like a mule, but the porting is really efficient. Recoil not bad, but that muzzle blast, ouch. My other oddball caliber isn't really a wildcat, but it almost seemed like it was when I started using it, a 358 winchester. It doesn't have great range, but anything within its' range is in big trouble.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I currently reload and hunt with the following wildcats cartridges: 223 Remington Ackley Improved, 22-250 Remington Ackley Improved, 243 Winchester Ackley Improved, 257 Roberts Ackley Improved, 25-35 Winchester Ackley Improved, 25-06 Remington Ackley Improved, 7mm Mauser Ackley Improved, 280 Remington Ackley Improved, 30-30 Winchester Ackley Improved, 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved.

Fellow Wildcatters, I have removed my 450 Marlin data do to the safety of others! I deal with alot of custom chamberings!*


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

oneshotonekill,
I was under the impression that the 450 was made with the belt positioned so that any of the standard belted magnum brass could not be chambered. Since the belt acts like the rim for headspaceing in this case, what are you doing so that you can use this brass? I have a guide gun in 45-70 so there is likely no chance that I wuld ever get a 450, but if it can be done safely, it would be interesting to know how this is done if the brass ever gets hard to find.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What's everyone's fireforming Loads?


----------

